

The World’s First Printed Building - russell
http://www.blueprintmagazine.co.uk/index.php/architecture/the-worlds-first-printed-building/

======
networkjester
Very cool, thanks for sharing. The potential for this and like-technologies
(read: 3d printers) is huge.

This reminded me of a "demotivational poster":

<http://i.imgur.com/08cDW.jpg>

I know HN comment "etiquette" tends to oppose jokes or material of "lesser"
sources (oh my what have our comments become?) but the OP made me think of the
possibilities of Open Source CAD building layouts, so in some sense, the
ability to someday download a building. :)

~~~
jeffool
I've always laughed at that joke (and the campaign that spawned it) for
exactly that reason. If people could, OF COURSE they'd download a car. That's
just silly.

I use a "magic ray gun" analogy when explaining P2P to people, "A magic gun
that has two settings, copy and paste. If you could copy the food supply of
the world, wouldn't you paste it until everyone could eat and have fresh
water? What about housing? What about cars?"

That aside, thanks for the link.

------
long
Funny passage from the article: "Not that Dini shows much respect for his
invention. His brother Ricardo is a talented mechanical engineer who also
works on the project and proposed some of its defining features – the single
armature for example. Today though he is beating recalcitrant parts of it with
a hammer. Enrico refers to a pin system for calibrating the height of the
frame as ‘this fucking device’"

------
bhc3
Interested in the use of the term "printing" as the process here. It's a good
metaphor for moving from ink on a sheet of paper to manufacture of original,
standalone structures.

We send visual instructions to a machine, it spits out something that looks
like them. It "prints" them.

